# twin c-section/vaginal



## respinoza10 (Sep 10, 2010)

what is the cpt code for delivering twins. Scenario: pt delivers one twin vaginal, other twin delivered by c-section. What's the correct code?


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 10, 2010)

Assuming your doc provided OB care, you bill a global OB with C-Section code plus a 59409-59 for the vaginal delivery.  

Becky, CPC


----------

